# PLANT PROFILES PROJECT - All Plant Nerds welcome!!!



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

*JOIN IN THE PLANT PROFILE PROJECT!*
*(feel free to add anything about any plant)
* 

I'm painfully aware of the fact that we do not have a good plant profile for our plants on Bettafish.
So let's all make one together! 

This is how this is going to work, I will need to employ your help and your collective experience in making a comprehensive plant profile thread. 

I will list the plants below, feel free to give your input on any of these plants and make suggestions on plants we can add to the list. 

*Please try to suggest plants that you have/had in your possession.*

I'm going to list by common name, use your browser's search function to find...
*
 Please fill this out if you want to add/give more info on a plant. 

*It is mandatory to fill out the name and scientific name ....

All personal experience/ emotions welcome!


```
Plant:
Scientific name:
Max Height of plant:
Max width of plant:
Leaf size:
Minimum Lighting for growth:
Easy/medium/hard?:
Color:
Comments/suggestions on this plant:
Picture? High res preferred!:
```
All plants can be found on post #2

plant profile page here...
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=223890

still a WIP


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

*PLANTS*

*ANUBIAS

AMAZON SWORDS
*
 (never owned any, root feeders, prefers fertilization at the roots. most sp grows to be rather large and therefore unsuitable for small tanks)

* BANANA LILY*
_Nymphoides aquatica_
A lily plant with a very interesting banana like attachment between the stems and the roots. These "Bananas" stores nutrients for the plant and generally will deteriorate when the plant roots in substrate.
Leaves reaching the water surface should be trimmed if a more compact look is desired of this plant. Other wise if a leaf is allowed to break the surface and form a lily pad, leaves that will grow there after will follow suit. 

Adventitious pads when cut and left floating can sprout new banana lily plants.


*BRAZILIAN PENNYWORT*

the Brazilian Pennywort is a nice species of stem plants that send out large round leaves along a central stem. This species prefers to the grown floating, and does not rot easily in the substrate. Floating penny wort plants will produce leaves with a more pronounced frilled edge. 


*CABOMBA*

A nice frilly stem plant. Often times these are bunched in the local fish store to look very bushy, but once spread out in the home aquarium this plant can lose the busy effect. Cabomba has a tendency to lose lower leaves as the grow, this "shedding" of leaves is usually due to loss of sufficient lighting in the lower strata of the aquarium.

*CRYPTOCORYNE/CRYPTS*


*ELODEA/ANACHARIS*

A fast growing cold water plant. Elodea has been observed to melt when introduced to warmer environments without a transitioning process. Otherwise, once established it is a great addition to the aquarium and an ample nitrogen sink. The rapid and often messy growth of this species makes it undesirable in neater aquarium scapes.

*GUPPY GRASS*

A fast growing stem plant. Also a very hardy stem plant. This species has a tendency to grow in an odd angled formation. Straight upwards growth is impossible for this plant. This is a great plant to leave floating in order to provide cover and hiding places for fry, shrimps and other fish. 

*HAIRGRASS/DWARF HAIRGRASS*

A skinny grass like rosette plant which prefers brighter lighting. Hairgrass is a hard plant once established in the aquarium. due to the size of the individual blade and small roots, this pant prefers a finer substrate. in very low light situations growth will be slow and the hairgrass may send upward runners instead of growing along the substrate.

*HORNWORT*

 (Neve kept this species. it does have a tendency to shed, a fast grower, great ammonia sink)


*JAVA FERN

**JAVA MOSS*
A great plant to tie to drift wood/rocks etc. Also a wonderful gift for shrimps as they love to pick at the particles that settle in the tiny leaves. A relative fast growing moss that will attach to wood, rocks and substrate. The speed at which this plant attaches is relative to the amount of lighting available (ie. higher lighting allows faster attachment). 

*LUDWIGIA SP.*

A nice stem plant. Many species have deeper green leaves which turns red leaves under higher lighting. Ludwigia repens is the species commonly sold in the local fish store. This plant may get leggy under lower lighting.

*RICCIA*

An interesting moss like livewort that grows in a lacy structure. This species grows rapidly floating and slower submersed. If left floating, riccia will create a thick cloud of green that will blanket the surface of the water. Riccia can also be tied to objects to create a nice carpet under higher light situations.
Please note that this species, if not contained can be rather messy to work with.

*ROTALA*

Rotala is a genus of generally small delicate leaved stem plants which turns pink/red as the plant draws closer to the light. there are many species of this plant. The most common one, rotala rotundifolia can be found in most local fish stores. this species will be come leggy under low light, but will stay compact in higher light situations. High lighting is needed to bring out out the best colors in this genus of plants. 

While most species will survive in low light, certain species like rotala macrandra will only survive if given unshaded bright lighting.

*SAGITTARIA/ DWARF SAGITARIA*

A hardy rosette plant that needs very little care. Sagittaria, once established will thrive on absolute neglect. This species propagate via runners, and if the given conditions are optimum, it will tank over the substrate rapidly. 

*SUNSET HYGRO*

A beautiful species that is unfortunately a federal noxious weed. this plant cannot be transported or moved from your tanks without a permit. This is a very hardy plant that grows green-light orange-pink-reddish as it reaches the light, hence earning it the "sunset" title. 

*SUSSWASSERTANG*

*WATER WISTERIA*

A beautiful beginner's plant. This plant has rather humble leaves when grown emmersed, but once under water will bring out beautiful submersed frilly leaves. this plant does prefer some good light, but will do fine in low lighting. A variegated version is also circulating in the aquarium hobby. 

*WATER SPRITE*

Water sprite is a fast growning low light fern. This plant does beautifully both floating and rooted. it has the ability to grow and entire new plant from a single loose leaf. A few varieties are available, including, the broad leaf and narrow leave versions. May melt when dosing liquid Co2.

*VALLISNERIA/VAL*

(never owned this plant. Generally a plant for larger tanks (20 gallons +). This plant propagates via runners. May melt when dosing liquid Co2.)

*to be sorted later*



gorillakev said:


> nice thread aokashi
> 
> 
> 
> ...





OrangeAugust said:


> *Green Myrio*- also called "frill plant" at Petsmart. Nice lush green plant, grows long/tall like hornwort. It can float or be planted in the substrate. It will grow long roots when in higher light, and will also grow very quickly. In low light, it lives but doesn't grow quickly. Tends to shed a lot when kept in water above 80 degrees.
> 
> *Duckweed*- tiny floating leaves. Can multiply fast and become a pest.
> 
> *Hornwort*- similar to myrio, but the "needles" are singular and it is a darker green color. This plant cannot be planted in the substrate because it will rot. It has to be floating or tied to something. In low light, it lives but doesn't grow quickly.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Awesome. Thank you for this, and if I have anything to add I will!


----------



## gorillakev (Feb 21, 2013)

nice thread aokashi



Plant: ROTALA SINGAPORE
Scientific name: ROTALA INDICA "SINGAPORE"
Max Height of plant: if left untouched maybe more that 20 inches
Max width of plant: 2 inch give or take
Leaf size: 1 inch
Easy/medium/hard?: medium hard
Color: pink and green 
Comments/suggestions on this plant: this is a beautiful stem plant that gets really pink with a good amount of light. Co2 is a must, will strive in medium light but growth is not that good without co2. I currently have some in a medium lit tank without co2 and growth is slow but still alive. 




Plant: MICROSWORDS 
Scientific name:*Lilaeopsis* *Brasiliensis*
Max Height of plant: 2 INCHES
Max width of plant: 2 mm? its thin
Leaf size: 2 mm
Easy/medium/hard?: easy 
Color: green
Comments/suggestions on this plant: use as a foreground or around wood or rocks. this grows very well for me not fast or slow.


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

*Green Myrio*- also called "frill plant" at Petsmart. Nice lush green plant, grows long/tall like hornwort. It can float or be planted in the substrate. It will grow long roots when in higher light, and will also grow very quickly. In low light, it lives but doesn't grow quickly. Tends to shed a lot when kept in water above 80 degrees.

*Duckweed*- tiny floating leaves. Can multiply fast and become a pest.

*Hornwort*- similar to myrio, but the "needles" are singular and it is a darker green color. This plant cannot be planted in the substrate because it will rot. It has to be floating or tied to something. In low light, it lives but doesn't grow quickly.


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

Forgot about *dwarf red lily. *Very pretty pink and green plant with large leaves. It grows VERY quickly and shoots up about 4 lily pads per week. I have to prune it often so that the lily pads aren't blocking the light. I always keep about 5 on the plant, though. I think it would outgrow smaller tanks. my tank it a 55 gallon and the lily pads grow all the way to the top and longer.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

woohoo submissions. 
I love you guys <3
I'm figuring out a way to keep thing more organized... stay tuned 

NEED PURTY PHOTOS! lolol


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

*I'm in need of more info on beginner plants*. *Anyone?*


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

You could add frogbit! My bettas adore it.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Deanna01 said:


> You could add frogbit! My bettas adore it.


please fill out the form with your experience about frogbit!  Names are important, but more than that, I need everyone's experience!


----------



## Juditko (Dec 28, 2012)

This is going to be a great resource!! Thanks!!!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

well it can only be as good as the forms people fill out! 
I need info on mrimo moss balls, amazon swords, hornworts and vals!


----------



## Juditko (Dec 28, 2012)

Well lol I'm a plant newbie. But I haven't killed my marimos yet. Going to try water wisteria or sprite next.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mushumouse (Dec 29, 2012)

i can try marimos if you need it,

Plant: Marimo moss balls
Scientific name: Aegagropila linnaei
Max Height of plant: said to be 8-12"; however, they grow at a rate of about .5 mm/year, so reaching this size would take decades.
Max width of plant: n/a
Leaf size: no leaves per se- a thick furry surface of tiny hairs
Minimum Lighting for growth: low
Easy/medium/hard?: easy
Color: bright green to dark green
Comments/suggestions on this plant: true marimos are not actually made of moss, but of a species of algae that grows in a spherical shape. some petstores sell other mosses as "marimo balls" that have been wrapped around a styrafoam ball (the ones i have seen have been java moss); look closely at its texture. if it's a true marimo it should look like a mat of short soft fur, no leaves or needles attaching to central stems.

marimos keep their shape by being rolled around in strong currents when grown in the wild, so if you want it to retain its round shape, you have to take it out & roll it between your hands every couple weeks- or you can let it flatten itself on to the substrate or a piece of driftwood. marimos also must be turned over occasionally to give both sides of the sphere time in the light, or the bottom will turn brown. being an algae, they are sensitive to algaecides and high doses of excel. they are a nice plant for even the most low-tech aquarium, but they absorb almost nothing in the way of nutrients, because they grow so slowly. to reproduce, break one marimo in to smaller pieces and roll them gently in your hands to make them round. keep in mind that it will take a very very long time for small marimos to grow though.

Picture? High res preferred!: 










original resolution here if you need higher but it seemed like kind of overkill: http://imgur.com/AqSbTgM


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

awesome! that's going to go in the plant profiles right away. I wanted to start with beginner plants to start people who are a little lost off 

I did think they were a type of clado algae. will have to look it up


----------



## Juditko (Dec 28, 2012)

If I ever see a 12" marimo I will name it BRUCE after the shark on finding nemo LOL!!!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I've seen a 6 in one haha XD


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

*Amazon sword-* There seem to be a few different types. I have one in my 10 gallon tank that only grew to be about 4 inches, but one in my 55 gallon tank is over 24 inches. I have 2 other plants that were called "Amazon Sword", but the leaves are shaped slightly differently. They are easy to take care of, and do okay in low-light.


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh, I just realized you've edited the original post and want to be way more specific than I have been. Sorry! I'll put some things together later.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

that's ok^__^ it just makes it easier to get the right info =D I dont own any amazon sword or any of the bigger plants, so any info on those would be great. even better if you know the specific sp.


----------



## Juditko (Dec 28, 2012)

Hey, so now I'm home with the wisteria. Didn't know what to do with it and how to put in tank...had to piece together from various threads here. Might a suggestion a general how to install notice within this plant thread?


----------



## Juditko (Dec 28, 2012)

Lol might I suggest? Oops. Been a long day


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

like how to plant? I cant put that in the descriptions. been trying to figure out photos today. how do you guys like the plant profiles navigation so far?


----------



## Juditko (Dec 28, 2012)

Well, like disinfecting and quarantine etc. Not for each but just in general. I read about salt bath and tried that. I read about gentle fast beach dip and tried that. I rinsed three times more than recommended and then rinsed/soaked in conditioned water three times more than recommended too. I don't have a good quarantine spot. So they are now floating in tank. Betta is already nuts about them! 

So maybe I killed them but we'll see. If they live I will be impressed. Anacharis and water wisteria (one bunch each). 

So for a newbie like me, maybe a general word on preparing to put in tank. But that may be tougher than anticipated:
I read very valid arguments for just rinsing under tap water all the way to three week quarantine and soaking in PP. I just tried to go with something I could do. 

But maybe that's a whole other thread entirely...

Thanks for the work you're doing on this!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Java fern. A bright green, moderately fast grower, hardy. Brightens any tank with broad crinkly leaves. Likes warm water and IME a good light. Easy to grow when you tie it to driftwood or a stone weight, bury the roots but not the rhizome! Reproduces by sprouting miniature ferns off spores on the underside of the leaf, don't pick them off the mother plant! 

I have dwarf anubias nana. Some say it's a slow grower but mine sprouts a new leaf every 2 weeks or so. Weight it and bury the roots which grow off it like fingers but don't bury the rhizome! Don't keep it in a pot either, it needs to branch out. Beautiful tear shaped broad thick leaves, bright color. Pretty hardy, grows best with a good light.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

arrghh u guys are giving me more work XD 
need to make that form bigger 




Juditko said:


> Well, like disinfecting and quarantine etc. Not for each but just in general. I read about salt bath and tried that. I read about gentle fast beach dip and tried that. I rinsed three times more than recommended and then rinsed/soaked in conditioned water three times more than recommended too. I don't have a good quarantine spot. So they are now floating in tank. Betta is already nuts about them!
> 
> So maybe I killed them but we'll see. If they live I will be impressed. Anacharis and water wisteria (one bunch each).
> 
> ...



i think this is a great idea  should it be a seprate stcky or with the plant profiles?


----------



## Juditko (Dec 28, 2012)

Well aokashi I would say a separate one because 1) the plant profiles will be long enough and 2) if its separate then there's more room to cover the different approaches. Also 3) maybe someone else will do that one while you finish the profiles... . 

I'm sorry that I'm a newbie and can only think of all the questions and not the answers!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

i know you guys have plants! submit!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Submit pics??
Here's my anubias barteri var. nana


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

and myrio too!


----------

